# [gelöst] HTC One und Gentoo (mtp)

## Klaus Meier

Ich möchte den Speicher von meinem HTC ONE auslesen. Seit Android 4 geht das ja nur noch per mtp. Ich habe mich dazu an folgende Anleitung gehalten: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MTP.

Es wird auch ein Device mit 2 Ordnern angezeigt, wenn man die aber öffnen will bekomme ich rekursiv immer wieder die gleichen. Also keinen Inhalt. Hat das schon jemand hinbekommen? UDB-Debugging ist aus.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Apr 15, 2014 3:55 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

Verfasst am: Do Sep 20, 2012 12:19 pm    Titel: 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wundert euch nicht, dass ihr immer weniger werdet.
> 
> Dieses Forum und gentoo sind für mich gestorben. Es ist nun mal so, dass nicht unbedingt zu viele Personen an gentoo mitarbeiten. Deshalb ist es ja auch das erklärte Ziel einiger hier, auch noch den letzten Rest zu vergraulen.  

 

Willkommen zurück   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und nun dachte ich schon, ich hätte es hinbekommen. Mit go-mtpfs kann ich es schon mal mounten und den Inhalt anzeigen. Auf dem HTC poppt dann eine Meldung auf, dass keine Verbindung zum PC möglich ist und ich eine aktuelle Version von HTC-Sync installieren soll. Bilder kann ich mir anzeigen lassen und auch Musik abspielen.

Aber dann wollte ich eine Datei auf das Gerät kopieren. Das ging bis 22MB und dann brach es ab. In der Konsole erscheint: 

```
AndroidGetPartialObject64 failed: mtp: cannot run operation ANDROID_GET_PARTIAL_OBJECT64, device is not open
```

Das ging doch früher so gut. Gerät reinstecken und fertig.

@metal1ty: Danke.

Edit: Habe es doch noch hinbekommen. Das Wiki von Arch war die Rettung. Die Anleitung aus dem Gentoo Wiki funktioniert wohl nur als Root. Man muss

groupadd fuse

gpasswd -a [user] fuse

tippen und dann klappt es auch als User. Aber nur mit go-mtpfs.

----------

## schmidicom

Falls MTP mal wieder nicht mehr funktionieren sollte wäre inzwischen auch Bluetooth mit ObexFTP eine nette alternative. Zumindest funktioniert das bei mir seit Version 5 von net-wireless/bluez mit fast jedem Gerät absolut zuverlässig.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was heißt mal wieder? Es hat ja noch nie funktioniert. Wichtig ist auch, das Useflag mtp darf nicht gesetzt sein. Hatte vorher ein Sensation und da habe ich immer die Karte in den Leser gesteckt. Aber mal wieder ist gut, es hat nämlich schon wieder einmal geklemmt. Aber meistens geht es. Bluetooth ist dann doch eher etwas für den Notfall. Das habe ich unter Gentoo noch nie gebraucht. Aber wenn sonst nichts geht, immer noch besser als Windows...

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was heißt mal wieder?

 

Meiner Erfahrung nach (Galaxy Nexus und andere Androiden) kann das MTP, selbst wenn es mal funktioniert, jederzeit scheinbar grundlos den Dienst verweigern. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das der Fehler bei Gentoo liegt sondern eher bei den Mobilen Geräten oder im MTP selbst.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Apr 16, 2014 7:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, das ist auch mein aktueller Stand der Dinge, es funktioniert meistens...go-mtpfs wird ja auch aus dem git installiert. Also noch sehr jung. Da kann Gentoo nichts dafür. Egal, so wie es jetzt geht bin ich erst mal glücklich.

----------

## musv

Ich hatte mtp vor einiger Zeit mal auf die Schnelle installiert. Bin aber nicht über go-mtp gegangen. 

Da ich beim System sowieso auf KDE-Software setz, hab ich einfach kio-mtp installiert. Daraufhin wird dann mein Galaxy S4 (interne + externe Karte) zuverlässig im Dolphin angezeigt. Wenn ich allerdings in den Bilderordner (DCIM/Camera) browse, wo sich über 2000 Bilder befinden, kann ich erst mal 'ne halbe Stunde warten, bis überhaupt der Verzeichnisinhalt angezeigt wird.

Btw Klaus: Willkommen zurück!

----------

## forrestfunk81

MTP unter Linux ist einfach Mist. Das (englische) Forum ist voll davon. Ich habe MTP schon unter mehreren Distributionen ausprobiert, es hat nirgends zuverlässig funktioniert. Auf einem Wndows 7 Rechner hatte ich damit aber noch keine Probleme.

Wieso geht Android mit MTP in eine Public Beta Phase bei den Nutzern? Nur weil man mit MTP die sdcard auf Android vor dem Bereitstellen nicht mehr unmounten muss?

----------

## musv

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> MTP unter Linux ist einfach Mist. ... Auf einem Wndows 7 Rechner hatte ich damit aber noch keine Probleme.

 

Rat mal, von wem MTP stammt.

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Wieso geht Android mit MTP in eine Public Beta Phase bei den Nutzern? Nur weil man mit MTP die sdcard auf Android vor dem Bereitstellen nicht mehr unmounten muss?

 

Jap. Und weil dadurch wohl auf den Karten ext3 als Dateiformat verwendet werden kann.

Ansonsten hab ich halt einfach einen SSH-/SFTP-Server installiert und greif dann mit Filezilla per SFTP auf das Handy zu.

----------

## schmidicom

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Auf einem Wndows 7 Rechner hatte ich damit aber noch keine Probleme.

 

Selbst da kann es zicken machen zwar seltener aber dafür um so heftiger, manchmal stirbt einem deswegen sogar gleich der ganze explorer.exe Prozess weg.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   Wieso geht Android mit MTP in eine Public Beta Phase bei den Nutzern? Nur weil man mit MTP die sdcard auf Android vor dem Bereitstellen nicht mehr unmounten muss? 
> 
> Jap. Und weil dadurch wohl auf den Karten ext3 als Dateiformat verwendet werden kann.

 

Allerdings setzen sie so weit ich weiß nicht auf ext3 weil es besser ist sondern weil sie damit keine FAT32-Lizenzgebühren an Microsoft abdrücken müssen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@musv: Also was für ein mtp manchmal bei dir funktioniert, das hängt von der Device-ID ab. Neuere Geräte funktionieren nur noch mit go-mtp. Wobei neu nicht älter als 14 Monate bedeutet.

Nach 24 Stunden Erfahrung damit kann ich nur sagen: Es ist extrem langsam und unzuverlässig. Und so etwas kommt von einer Firma, die ein auf Linux basierendes OS vertreibt. Danke.

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Allerdings setzen sie so weit ich weiß nicht auf ext3 weil es besser ist sondern weil sie damit keine FAT32-Lizenzgebühren an Microsoft abdrücken müssen.

 

Das auch. M$ verdient ja an Android-Handys durch Lizenzgebühren wesentlich mehr als mit ihren eigenen Windows Phones.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Neuere Geräte funktionieren nur noch mit go-mtp. Wobei neu nicht älter als 14 Monate bedeutet.

 

Benutze ein Galaxy S4. Kio-MTP zieht als Abhängigkeit libmtp. Ich würde grob vermuten, dass andere MTP-Clients auch auf der libmtp aufsetzen. Kannst ja mal nachsehen, ob die bei Dir als Abhängigkeit mit installiert.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und so etwas kommt von einer Firma, die ein auf Linux basierendes OS vertreibt. Danke.

 

Windows basiert auf Linux?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich musste bei mir mtpfs und go-mtpfs installieren, damit es funktioniert. Wobei alle Aussagen falsch sein können, weil es ja wohl sowieso nur manchmal funktioniert. Es muss also nicht an dem liegen, was man gerade gemacht hat... Das mit der Device-ID und den neueren Geräten haben ich so im Netz gefunden, ich habe da ja lange gesucht. Mit gmtp habe ich es auch einmal ohne go-mtpfs hinbekommen. Das war aber nach meinem Beitrag. 

Android basiert auf Linux. Es was doch Google, die diesen Mist eingebaut haben. Vor Version 4 wurde das Gerät als ganz normale USB-Speicherkarte erkannt.

----------

## schmidicom

Google oder besser DanMorrill hat den Wechsel zu MTP als Standard mal online folgend erklärt:

1. Bei UMS entsteht ein enormer Aufwand weil alle Apps informiert und der betreffende Speicher erst ausgebunden (umount) werden muss bevor er an den Computer weitergegeben werden kann. Und nach dem trennen der Verbindung muss das gleiche nochmal gemacht werden nur eben rückwärts.

2. Darf bei UMS kein Dateisystem eingesetzt werden das nicht auch von allen Betriebssystemen inklusive Windows gelesen werden kann, dadurch ist sowas wie FAT32 schon fast Pflicht.

3. Werden bei Verwendung von FAT32 Lizenzzahlungen an Microsoft fällig.

----------

## musv

Ich weiß nicht, warum Google auf MTP gesetzt hat. Eine Mutmaßung wäre, dass damit die ganzen Android-Smartphones direkt mit Windows funktionieren, ohne dass auf den Windows-Kisten noch was installiert werden muss. Damit hätten sie natürlich M$ mit ihren eigenen Waffen geschlagen. Also eine M$-Technologie durch eine andere ersetzen und gleichzeitig dabei Lizenzgebühren sparen. 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Android basiert auf Linux. Es was doch Google, die diesen Mist eingebaut haben. 

 

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:

 *musv wrote:*   

> Rat mal, von wem MTP stammt.

 

Und wenn man da draufklickt:

 *wikipedia wrote:*   

> Vorgestellt wurde MTP im Herbst 2004 von den Firmen Microsoft und Canon...

 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, also jetzt ganz ausführlich wie ich das mit mtp und Linux meine   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Google hat mtp in Android integriert. Und wenn das da auf Seiten der Geräte läuft, dann kann man doch auch Treiber für Linux bereitstellen, so dass es genauso funktioniert wie vorher. Unabhängig davon, wer mtp nun in die Welt gesetzt hat. Das sdk gibt es doch auch für Linux. 

Sollten die Probleme daran liegen, dass da jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, unter Windows installieren sich ja auch erst mal Treiber, dann hat Google da eine sehr schlechte Lösung gewählt. Wenn ich das bislang richtig verstanden habe, muss mtp ja an aktuelle Geräte angepasst werden.

Wenn dadurch Lizenzzahlungen für fat32 wegfallen, dann begrüße ich diesen Weg sehr. Aber er sollte nicht so steinig sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

Funktioniert das unter amd64 ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)
> 
> Funktioniert das unter amd64 ?

 Ja.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

Ich habe beide ebuilds in local kopiert und ~amd64 hinzugefügt.

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/local/sys-fs/dev-libs/go-fuse/go-fuse-9999.ebuild digest

Appending /usr/local/portage/local/sys-fs to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

!!! Repository 'x-sys-fs' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/local/sys-fs/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/local/sys-fs/dev-libs/go-fuse
```

```
ls /usr/local/portage/local/sys-fs/
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es könnte sein, dass ich gefunden habe, warum es manchmal geht und manchmal nicht. Also erst mal die Gruppe fuse scheint nicht nötig zu sein. Geholfen hat jetzt, in den Entwickleroptionen "Aktiv bleiben" zu aktivieren. Es kam da immer so eine Meldung, sie müssen das Gerät entsperren, um drauf zugreifen zu können. Und dann kam mir diese Idee. Seit dem hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Na mal abwarten.

----------

